# Do you sand and how well?



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

drywallers...

what is your stance on sanding and the sanding quality when your done mudding a project? do you get the project to a finish quality so a painter has no problems wiping it all down and putting on paint? if not, why? 

The reason I ask is that I've met a guys lately that we're offended when I asked them to sand their work so I could paint. Around here sanding is not the painters responsibility, never has been, although we always end up doing some. I have met 1 drywaller that did a close-to-flawless job and the rest left me with so much sanding or all of it that I had the GC call them back before I would start

I'm not intending to insult you guys, I'm just looking for a wider perspective...


----------



## ALLIN1 (Jul 1, 2006)

In my neck of the woods we sand then sponge mop the walls. then apply a pva primer. This shows anything we missed. we do our point up. then apply the texture, then follow with a high build primer /surfacer. Sand walls after primer has dried. then the painter/painters apply two top coats witch is usually my crew.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Good topic*

Our standard precedure is powersand, pole sand, and sponge sand look over with a 500 watt halogen light. Than I contact the painter and tell him apply the prime coat and if there are any troubled areas just mark them with blue painters tape. We do same day or next day service so as not to hold any one up, than we hit the troubled area's with 5 minute easy sand and remove the blue tape as we move along. Than we dust off our touch ups and Bada Bing-Done. Normally we don't get much on the call backs, but that is how we do it standard.:thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

1KingOfDrywall said:


> Our standard precedure is powersand, pole sand, and sponge sand look over with a 500 watt halogen light.
> 
> Do you walk around with that light or just set it on the floor shining along the wall when you sand? I walk around with a trouble light with a 300 watt bulb when sponging and find everything then.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

We always sand after skim coat..but not after blocking. 

All the painters around here still go through with a pole sander and do a quick run before they start spraying..it is just good practice. 

We usually don't have much sanding though, a few high spots but mostly it's just scraping snots off the wall. By the time it is skimmed out, it's feathered to the point that we don't need much sanding.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mud Master said:


> We always sand after skim coat..but not after blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> We usually don't have much sanding though, a few high spots but mostly it's just scraping snots off the wall. By the time it is skimmed out, it's feathered to the point that we don't need much sanding.


 
I hate sanding. It takes me as long as it takes me to block to sand. I sometimes think that I wreck my work from sanding . The problem is that I learned this way so I am doing it out of fear of a bad job because I don't know any different. I was told that you must have the mud all uniform, after skimming my mud looks like glass in places and a little rougher in places . I was told that the differences of texture of the mud will show when painted. I pole sand first and sponge with a light after. I have been asking this question for years. What does the prime and paint actually hide? I do not get called back to my jobs so I assume that I am doing things right. I just really hate sanding so if anyone can tell me an easier and faster way way to do it I am all for it.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

sounds like you guys are doing a great job--wish there we're more like you around here--I'm impressed with what your standards are


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*to taper71*

I carry the light around holding it sideways on every inch of every wall.
I'm willing to bet that the level of our finishes is what attributes to our different pricing. It seems everyone here from different states does it a little different. I gues there is more than 1 way to do things right.:thumbsup:


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*sand it yes i do*

Sand After Second Coat On Butts And Factory Seams ,apply Finish Coat ,sand Nail Spots After Third Coat Drys Then Shine Halogen Light Down All Walls And Sand Any Defects In Finish ! Pole Sand Ceilings Same Way ! Wear A Good Mask Don't Breath The Crap !


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

In response to taper71

I hate sanding too, so I try to take a little extra time putting the mud on well, and it saves alot of sanding time later. But still I use pole or hand sander and then go over it with a light and a sanding sponge. 

I can't imagine never having seen my work after it's been painted. Definately find a way to check out your work after the painters. But really, painting does not cover much, sometimes it make flaws more obvious. It depends on the color paint too, white hides alot, but darker colors show more. Flat or glossy paint makes a difference too.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

raven2006 said:


> In response to taper71
> 
> I hate sanding too, so I try to take a little extra time putting the mud on well, and it saves alot of sanding time later. But still I use pole or hand sander and then go over it with a light and a sanding sponge.
> 
> I can't imagine never having seen my work after it's been painted. Definately find a way to check out your work after the painters. But really, painting does not cover much, sometimes it make flaws more obvious. It depends on the color paint too, white hides alot, but darker colors show more. Flat or glossy paint makes a difference too.


 
Yes I do my best to put the mud on nice . I have been back to a few of my houses to check after it is primed and painted. I don't do that anymore because the few times I have done that all I have seen is my work bashed all to hell from the trades that come in after me. It makes me angry and I wonder to myself why I spend the extra time to do a really good job when I could probably make a few thousand more a month just doing what is necessary. The aswer of course is that I take pride in my work. I am also just a sub so I get paid to tape, block, skim and sand. Someone else gets paid to do all the touch ups and extras from other trades , so with that I really have nothing to complain about. thank you for all your guys responses.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> We always sand after skim coat..but not after blocking.
> 
> All the painters around here still go through with a pole sander and do a quick run before they start spraying..it is just good practice.
> 
> We usually don't have much sanding though, a few high spots but mostly it's just scraping snots off the wall. By the time it is skimmed out, it's feathered to the point that we don't need much sanding.


Comes off a whole lot easier wet than it does dry don't it?:thumbup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Taper71, That's normal for other trades to bang up your walls and ceilings, Most other trades don't care about drywallers or painters most of them look down at us in this trade. But if it wasn't for guys and gals like us they couldn't build anything that looks as good as it does when we finish. When I worked new homes years ago, I always heard "Oh don't worry about that the painters will get it"  Yeah Thank God for painters cause I know no plumber or electrician is going to fix the holes these guys put in walls and ceilings. I tell my guys to dothe best they can, cause that's all we can do to get the house finished.


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Sanding....the 7-letter 4-letter word that all drywallers HATE!! It is an absolute necessary evil, and needs to be done well. I love the power sander as it sucks up most of the dust, and makes work easier. Here in Ohio, there is the "sanders" union. They come in when you're done and sand, but I guarantee, it better be perfect, or they won't show you any love. When I do it myself, I can fix up my sometimes "larger" imperfections.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

The few new construction interiors that I've done, the drywall guys didn't do s**t! There was globs of spackle EVERYWHERE, on the floor,walls,new appliances,electrical units, everything was covered!
And we had to sand out all of their halfway sanded seams and joints,tack cloth and everything else that they did'nt do!It seems like they have this idea that we work for them?:no: 

I wish I could paint for YOU drywall guys that actually do their job!Keep up the good work, I'm sure your painters appreciate it!


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

What the heck is with all the painters that don't give a crap if there work looks good or not? I expect on even my best jobs, to have a spot or two that needs touch up, but the painters always seem to come in and just go ahead and prime and paint everything. Then the homeowner get's upset because he sees nicks and stuff on the wall (many of which happened since I finished taping) and marks them and calls me back. So I'm there trying to fix spots after 2 coats of paint and then eager mr painter comes by and paints over the wet mud before I'm even done. So I have to start all over again. What exacty is the painters responsibility when it comes to fixing nicks or at least letting someone else fix them before he continues? This seems to happen all the time.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Raven before I became a sub I worked direct for the builders. Part of my pricing included coming back after prime to do whatever touch ups I could find. I would walk around with a 300 watt bulb and find everything I missed and fix the bash ups from the trim and cabinet guys coat it sand it and be done. Anything after that was extra . If you dont put some kind of stop to it you could spend the rest of your life going back. I even went back to homes because at a certain time of day in a certain kind of light there would be a blemish for 30 seconds lol.

Around here the painters will do touch ups if they are small. Anything major from the tapers ,the tapers come back to fix after prime. If the painters finish paint over a bad blemish they re paint at their cost. A good painter is an awsome asset because it is a skilled trade. There are too many people out there that think painting is easy and anybody could do it. I don't know how many times I have done a good job just for it to be wrecked from bad painters. Home owners are the worst for doing a bad job painting themselves and blaming it on your bad taping job.

There is probably alot more knowledable people here than me though. This is just what I have experienced.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I am the same as Taper71.

My contract on residential(not commercial) includes:

Supply material(drywall, mud, sand paper)
Hang drywall
Tape, Block, Skim
Sand drywall
Point up drywall after primer

That is standard per board. 

I do have a clause in my contract that the builder can OPT for if he wishes, which is a final point up during the punch out period, for an extra $2.50/board. Some builders use it, some don't. 

But that is how I work.


----------



## Gerard (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello, Im writting to you from PEI. I've been a professional tradesman for a number of years now, picked up the trade (seamfilling) after my father who has been doing it for (38 years) sorry 'bout his luck... Im a little curious as to just how much the average usual price is for seamfilling on the other side of the country. There are a lot of (oh Im the best seamfiller)'s out there, however for the quality of my work Im getting used. The average price here is 18-20 cents a sq foot for seamfilling. I've been trying to get the price up for the past 5 years and refuse to work for that price, I would sooner sit home broke. I charge 25 cents for most people, and 23 cents to several contractors who give me all their work. I hear of these people on here saying things like 2 dollars a sq foot to hang and fill, or buck fifty a sq foot just to fill it. must be nice. If you wouldn't mind letting me know what people out there are making it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Gerard said:


> Hello, Im writting to you from PEI. I've been a professional tradesman for a number of years now, picked up the trade (seamfilling) after my father who has been doing it for (38 years) sorry 'bout his luck... Im a little curious as to just how much the average usual price is for seamfilling on the other side of the country. There are a lot of (oh Im the best seamfiller)'s out there, however for the quality of my work Im getting used. The average price here is 18-20 cents a sq foot for seamfilling. I've been trying to get the price up for the past 5 years and refuse to work for that price, I would sooner sit home broke. I charge 25 cents for most people, and 23 cents to several contractors who give me all their work. I hear of these people on here saying things like 2 dollars a sq foot to hang and fill, or buck fifty a sq foot just to fill it. must be nice. If you wouldn't mind letting me know what people out there are making it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


You sound more Nuflfandic then PEI'en, are you a transplant.:shifty:


----------

